# Birthing guesstimate



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I have a little doe here that I didn't know was bred until two weeks ago when she lost of mucus plug. She's quite young and we weren't expecting her to be bred when we bought her but evidently she was! She's showing no signs of immediate birth but her udder has changed. Any one want to give a guess on when she'll be due? I'm asking now cause as I've said her udder has changed quite a bit. 
She was acting funny when she lost her plug but nothing since. As I type this now she's actually being quite needy with me and looking for attention which is unlike her as she's still a bit apprehensive of me, having bought her as opposed to raised form birth.

Here's the pics














This was when she lost her plug


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Guessing - today to 14 days?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She looks close. I agree anytime now - a week maybe more


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I think anytime today, and within the next 10 days  Good luck!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Surprise babies are so much fun! Huzzah!


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I love how everyone is the same. I'm sure you've all had a doe that you're like 'yep this one is gonna go in the next hour, I may set my alarm for nightly checks' spend the next week with broken sleep, go shopping two weeks later only to come back and see a kid


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

And she's in labour as we speak! Will keep everyone updated


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yay! That was fast, lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Wow!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

A bold little buckling! His uncle will be delighted to have someone to play with!

Uncle tib is a month and a half now :


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

I swear! Today couldn't of been any crazier. I went out to get my flat tyre fixed and I come back
To a new kid


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

She doesn't seem to be letting him latch. He's trying but she pushes him away. She still trying to clean him so maybe it's that? How long should I give it before bottle feeding?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

omfg so friggen cute!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She may be uncomfortable and full. I would milk some out, bottle feed that, and then try to latch him on again when she is not so tight.


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks goatblessings, I think that was the case. I went in to get a container and came back out to him latched on- typical! He's fed a few times since birth now. Delighted!


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

He's a dote!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's just adorable. Congrats!

Any luck with getting him to latch?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

So adorable! Congrats :fireworks:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Glad he is nursing now! Congrats on your little cutie!:fireworks:


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

She's gone back to letting him nurse for a couple of seconds and then pushing him away. She's quite young still, she's very good and only seems to push him away because her udder is at a strange angle. I'll milk her and feed him some from a bottle and see how we go. He's tiny, much smaller than my last kid and quite bony. Not sure if that's because mammy was so small or if he was a premmy?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be too tight and it hurts when he is nursing, milking out enough to make her more comfortable before he is put onto her teat may help.

You are doing a good job.


----------



## Sursula13 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks toth boer goats! I've milked her and she has let him suckle since. Thank god! Hopefully it stays that way. Keeping a close eye on them.

They sure do love to fight the bottle! He was not happy at the start


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is OK. 

Keep up the good work and eye on them.

The bottle with some can be a nightmare for sure.


----------

